# :: ECS Tuning :: FK Car Covers for your Mini| Price Drop!!!!



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Our new indoor dust cover is a great way to keep your detailed MINI clean while it's stored indoors.

Made of lightweight nylon, this brightly checkered nylon cover has attractive blue side panel accents. A sewn in elastic band pulls it tight around the tires and bumpers to keep it in place.

Lightweight and portable, the cover comes with its own blue storage bag for added convenience. As MINI owners well know, little things mean a lot.



Click HERE to order today!!!!!!!!​


----------

